
How developers can defend open source from the EU copyright proposal - guessmyname
https://blog.github.com/2018-09-10-how-developers-can-defend-open-source-from-the-eu-copyright-proposal/
======
StanAngeloff
This is so badly written that for a moment it did make me question getting
involved. I thought I had all the information I needed to make an informed
decision, yet this article brings so much information to the table, I'll need
a full day to digest it all.

I do appreciate Mozilla's approach[1] which is to connect you to an MEP
straight away.

    
    
      [1]: https://changecopyright.org/en-US/call-now

